# а (before a suggestion)



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn:


> При уже виденной нами слабости полиции и плохой поворотливости российских властей – вполне естественно, что евреям пришла в голову мысль: а не надеяться на защиту от властей? а создавать свои вооружённые отряды и применять оружие самим?


а не надеяться... а не создавать... Can "а" be used to lead into a suggestion? E.g. "how about we don't (just) hope for protection by the authorities? how about we form our own armed detachments?" i.e. а = "how about X?"


----------



## GCRaistlin

Вообще, союз _а_ в начале предложения не имеет смыслового значения - его всегда можно опустить (он просто придаёт некоторую живость фразе):
_А сколько у тебя денег? = Сколько у тебя денег?_
Тут конструкция вообще выглядит довольно странно - лучше было бы сказать: ... _стоит ли надеяться на защиту от властей_?_ Может, лучше создавать свои вооружённые отряды?_


----------



## Maroseika

Здесь А = А если / А что если.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> Здесь А = А если


Никогда не слышал о таком значении союза _а._ Есть ещё примеры употребления в нём?


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> Никогда не слышал о таком значении союза _а._ Есть ещё примеры употребления в нём?


А в морду?

Это не какое-то особое значение союза, а опускание подразумеваемых слов, иногда для краткости, иногда для выразительности.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Союз _а _не включает здесь в себя _если:
А (если) в морду (дам)? = (Если) в морду (дам)?_


----------



## Maroseika

Разумеется, не включает. Речь о смысловом равенстве в контексте (здесь).


----------



## GCRaistlin

Так и смысловое равенство тут не завязано на _а. _Фактически автор просто опустил слово _если - _мы его додумываем по смыслу, просто потому, что ничто другое сюда не поставить, а не потому, что _а_ может выражать значение _а если._


----------



## Maroseika

В таком случае "а" можно было бы убрать без ущерба для связности высказывания. Но это не так. Потому "а (если)" образует цельную смысловую единицу.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> В таком случае "а" можно было бы убрать без ущерба для связности высказывания. Но это не так.


Я не вижу связности в этом высказывании, о чём писал выше:
_... евреям пришла в голову мысль: а не надеяться на защиту от властей?
... евреям пришла в голову мысль: не надеяться на защиту от властей?_
Примерно одинаково корявые предложения. Причём второе можно починить, заменив вопросительный знак на точку, а первому не поможет ничего (кроме авторитета автора).


----------



## nizzebro

Такое опускание действительно "работает" только в диалоге - или хотя бы при непосредственной коммуникации, как в случае "А в морду?", или "А поднять домкратом (если)? Давай попробуем.". В предложении же автора не ясно, что этим "а" + инфинитив задаётся узкий смысл - "если _мы _будем так делать".


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> Can "а" be used to lead into a suggestion?


Frankly, the quote is just bad Russian (probably some mutated hybrid of the colloquial and the literary language). You would need to add "может," after "а" to fix it (or "что если", as the others have suggested).


----------



## Maroseika

I would not call it bad Russian. This is very recognizable author's style. And the phrase integrity (including interrogative firm) is provided exactly with what's missed, but presumed.


----------



## Awwal12

Maroseika said:


> I would not call it bad Russian. This is very recognizable author's style. And the phrase integrity (including interrogative firm) is provided exactly with what's missed, but presumed.


Sorry, but to me it looks strictly agrammatical, making no sense syntactically.


----------



## Maroseika

Awwal12 said:


> Sorry, but to me it looks strictly agrammatical, making no sense syntactically.


it seems to me no more agrammatical than something like: Я спать.


----------



## Awwal12

Maroseika said:


> it seems to me no more agrammatical than something like: Я спать.


Omissions of certain main verbs are normal and sometimes cannot even be precisely reconstructed (e.g. "маму бы!"). But that doesn't influence the structure itself. "Если", on the other hand, cannot be normally omitted at all (conjunctionless conditional clauses are just that: conjunctionless, and have considerable limitations on where precisely they can appear).


----------



## Maroseika

What do you mean by "cannot"? It makes the phrase obscure or ambiguous when "if" is missed? But this very phrase seems to me very clear and unambiguous.


----------



## pimlicodude

Awwal12 said:


> Omissions of certain main verbs are normal and sometimes cannot even be precisely reconstructed (e.g. "маму бы!"). But that doesn't influence the structure itself. "Если", on the other hand, cannot be normally omitted at all (conjunctionless conditional clauses are just that: conjunctionless, and have considerable limitations on where precisely they can appear).


Surely если can be omitted in colloquial speech? Не скажешь, тебя убью - if you don't tell me, I'll kill you. Right?


----------



## Awwal12

Maroseika said:


> It makes the phrase obscure or ambiguous when "if" is missed?


Surely you could say it makes it utterly ambiguous! Note that adding "ли" (a particle which is actually habitually omitted in colloquial Russian) would completely reverse the meaning, for starters!

Conjunctionless conditional clauses need to be immediately followed by equally conjunctionless clauses describing the effect (the "A(condition) - B(effect)" model); they cannot follow them or appear in isolation (as in a question equivalent to one headed by "что если", like here).


----------



## pimlicodude

Awwal12 said:


> Sorry, but to me it looks strictly agrammatical, making no sense syntactically.


Awwal12, would this sentence be acceptable to you in colloquial speech, even if not in writing?


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> Awwal12, would this sentence be acceptable to you in colloquial speech, even if not in writing?


If it would, I'd call it illiterate at best. Trouble is, to me it violates the basic syntactical norms. I don't even have an idea how precisely did it come to existence. It just sounds broken.


----------

